# RIP Marco Simoncelli motoGP rider



## zack6 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sad news guys 

i'm so shocked when i heard that marco passed away after the crash beetwen him, Colin Edwards and Valentino Rossi at MotoGP Sepang, Malaysia a couple hours ago
the accident was terrible, he had his helmet knocked off and was hit by Edwards and Rossi and he lay stricken on the track after the crash
i just cant stand to see that accident 
i think he is a very talented motoGP rider but too bad he's gone too soon 































the video that showed the crash on youtube was unavailable due to copyright claim by Dorna sports.

RIP Simoncelli


----------



## pero (Oct 23, 2011)

That was an awful crash 

R.I.P.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 23, 2011)

Awful accident. I still can't get how he was so deep and got under the wheels


----------



## IB-studjent- (Oct 23, 2011)

This is really sad.


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 23, 2011)

Awful news...for this to happen at my backyard is even worse!!! He was my favorite up an comin rider...


----------



## zack6 (Oct 23, 2011)

daemon barbeque said:


> Awful accident. I still can't get how he was so deep and got under the wheels



you should check the video dude, very terrible accident


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 23, 2011)

zack6 said:


> you should check the video dude, very terrible accident



Yeah I saw it now


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 23, 2011)

Just put this in the Dan Wheldon crash thread. Mods can merge the two if they want or whatever. On topic, it was a horrific crash. Rest in peace and hope to God we don't lose anyone else in the next week.


----------



## TimSE (Oct 23, 2011)

Sad day


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 23, 2011)

For us italians that was indeed a very sad day. R.I.P.


----------



## Rook (Oct 23, 2011)

Been thinking about this all day, I loved Simoncelli.

I can't believe he's gone, he's not much older than me.


Sad day


----------



## Jontain (Oct 24, 2011)

A real shame and a huge loss to the sport, he was a hell of a hungry rider.

Thoughts go out to his family and friends, such a shame but all part of the risks involved with motorsport, he died doing what he loved.


----------

